
Backdoor code found in 11 Ruby libraries - kerng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/backdoor-code-found-in-11-ruby-libraries/
======
RadioHacker
Wow! It seems like the "many eyes" theory of open-source safety really doesn't
help much.

~~~
spdustin
You’re reading about the issue, aren’t you?

